# Aquaclear Filter?



## devon_1612 (Jul 14, 2010)

Anyone had experience with this filter? Is it a good one to choose for my 30 gallon tank? Anything I should be aware with this filter in the future?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Aquaclears are the only hob filters I use (12 tanks, 30+ years experience) so I'd certainly recommend them. For a 30 gallon tank I'd go with a model 50 or 70, depending on your stocking. I just use 2-3 sponge blocks in mine, and rinse them out in a bucket of tank water when I do partial water changes. Don't let sand get to the impeller, it will destroy it (same as any hob filter,) otherwise you may need to clean the impeller and well out occaisonally. Whrn the impeller of shaft gets worn (usually after many years of use) the impeller may not start turning again w/out being "bumped" with a pencil or something similar if the power goes out. They are easy enough to replace though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Check for cracks and level. The only issue I've had with this type of filter is with the 'leveling foot'. If its not level, water can leak over the back and make a mess. And they can have trouble fitting over wide top trim (true of many HOBs).


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Amazing filters, my personal favorite. Good prices for foam filter cubes and carbon as well!

If you plan getting an Aqua for a 30 gallon, get the bigger size for amazing water quality. I would say an Aqua clear 50 would do the trick for you, and keep the water crystal clear.

These guys above me are good, and definitely know their stuff. I agree with them, and Hagen makes good products and has awesome customer support if you do happen to have a problem. Your impeller may "grind" at first, but give it a week or two for slime to build.

Good luck to you and your tank!!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

myself i personally am a marineland guy the emporer series is just amazing. I especially love the empty cartridges they come with i always fill them with bio stars proved lots and lots of surface area for bacteria. also you just cant beat a 5 year warranty on a filter. if there are any issues what so ever you take the box and reciept to the store and get it replaced for free you can just keep your filters and put them in the new filter so no mini cycling. and in the city i live in the only replacement parts you can get are for marineland filters at the store i work at we cary every part you could need for them.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

> you just cant beat a 5 year warranty on a filter.


Err, aquaclears have a lifetime warranty. They also have more media capacity and versatility than marineland filters.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I use an Aquaclear 70 on my 29 gallon tank and like it so far. It gives you lots of room for filter media. I cut the sponge/foam in half lengthwise and only use half to give me more room for biomax.


----------



## devon_1612 (Jul 14, 2010)

aquaclear 70 it is thanks guys!!


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome choice. As far as "surface for growing bacteria" goes, aqua clear has just as much, if not more space with their specially designed biomax cubes. Good luck on your tank!


----------



## Jared A (Aug 20, 2010)

I currently use 2 Aquaclears: A 50 on a 29 gallon planted tank and a 110 on a 55 gallon turtle setup. These filters are so good, that with weekly 30% water changes in the turtle tank, I have no ammonia, no nitrite, and usually nitrate levels of 5.0 RIGHT before a water change! These filters work as good if not better than canister filters. I highly recommend them.


----------

